# palace in Bucharest



## Rodopea

Hi!

How will you write "дворец Констакудило (1900)" in rumanian or in english? As I have understood, it seems to be a name of palace in Bucharest.

And wich palace is called CEC Palace? What means "CEC"?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## OldAvatar

I don't know how to translate дворец Констакудило (1900). Dvoretz Konstakudilo appears to be in Bulgarian language. As far as I understand Slavic words, _dvorets _should be a _gatekeeper _or something similar.
As for the CEC palace, it is in the centre of Bucharest, just opposite the National Museum of History. It is an old (built in 1800s) French style building.
CEC is some sort of an old bank and it is an acronym for Casa de Economii şi Consemnaţiuni (Economies and Consignations House).

Best regards!


----------



## Woland

No,дворец Констакудило is in Russian and it means '' The palace of CEC''-Romanian alatul C.E.C.(the house of economy,a kind of national bank in Bucharest). 1900 is the year the Palace was built


----------



## robbie_SWE

Woland said:


> No,дворец Констакудило is in Russian and it means '' The palace of CEC''-Romanian alatul C.E.C.(the house of economy,a kind of national bank in Bucharest). 1900 is the year the Palace was built


 
If the CEC Palace is the same as the "_*Bancii Nationale*_" (sorry, have no Romanian letters on this computer), then the date of erection should be 1885. 

 robbie


----------



## OldAvatar

robbie_SWE said:


> If the CEC Palace is the same as the "_*Bancii Nationale*_" (sorry, have no Romanian letters on this computer), then the date of erection should be 1885.
> 
> robbie



Palatul CEC nu este acelaşi cu Palatul Băncii Naţionale.


----------



## robbie_SWE

OldAvatar said:


> Palatul CEC nu este acelaşi cu Palatul Băncii Naţionale.


 
Aha, multumesc pentru lincurile! Nu m-am reintors in Bucuresti de cand am plecat in Suedia (atunci aveam doar 4 ani) si cunostintele mele despre edificiile bucurestene nu sunt foarte bune.  

 robbie


----------

